# New Algorithms needed for Turbo Edges



## rahulkadukar (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi

I am learning Turbo Edges. I am having difficulty figuring two of the cases. Can anyone help me please.

I use UF UR and UB as the three pieces that I have to cycle. I use Yellow on top and Red on Face.

This is the first case UF -> UR -> BU






This is the second case UF -> BU -> UR





Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2010)

The speed of these algs is of course debatable, but you can just use BH edge commutators.



rahulkadukar said:


> This is the first case UF -> UR -> BU



x' U' R U M' U' R' U M x



> This is the second case UF -> BU -> UR



Just use the inverse of above, or:
x' M' U' R U M U' R' U x

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 20, 2010)

I use r' U' R U M' U' R' U R and R' U' R U M U' R' U r.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 20, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I use r' U' R U M' U' R' U R and R' U' R U M U' R' U r.



Same.


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 20, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > I use r' U' R U M' U' R' U R and R' U' R U M U' R' U r.
> ...



I would have used these too, if I weren't using m2.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you don't wanna learn new algs couldn't you just do a y rotation and treat UR as UF? That's what I do..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> The speed of these algs is of course debatable, but you can just use BH edge commutators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I can remember, since switching to (mostly) M2, I've always done these this way (assuming the x' so it's my buffer piece being moved), because they're too slow to do M2 style, and these BH algorithms are really fast to execute (for me, anyway).


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 21, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I use r' U' R U M' U' R' U R and R' U' R U M U' R' U r.



These are perfect. They are fast and also thanks to Chris for providing with the Algorithms.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, I was just about to make a thread with nearly the exact title, then I seen this, what are the odds.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Wow, I was just about to make a thread with nearly the exact title, then I seen this, what are the odds.



Were you stuck on the same two Algorithms or some other ones.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

I actually only came across turbo today, I've always wanted to cycle three edges at a time, then I did some research and realised this method is based on the idea. I think it's great.
So I only know the 2 PLL edge cycles.
On Erik's site he had heaps of M slices, and I don't like those.

Oh, but the thing is, I don't have any algorithms I like for any of the cases. Except the 2 PLL edge cycles. So if any one could do that I'll be happy.
I have UF as the front and I don't use the UB edge.


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I actually only came across turbo today, I've always wanted to cycle three edges at a time, then I did some research and realised this method is based on the idea. I think it's great.
> So I only know the 2 PLL edge cycles.
> On Erik's site he had heaps of M slices, and I don't like those.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with Erik's algs.?

I think they're all fine tbh...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

I just had another look and there are only two that I don't like that much. I guess they are ok. I just don't like:
MUM'U2MUM' - UF->LU->RU 
MU'M'U2MU'M' - UF->RU->LU


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I just had another look and there are only two that I don't like that much. I guess they are ok. I just don't like:
> MUM'U2MUM' - UF->LU->RU
> MU'M'U2MU'M' - UF->RU->LU



 Those algorithms are my favourite ones...?? What do you dislike about them?!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

The M, I will just leave it, it's not to bad.
How do you perform the M?


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2010)

Well in the alg it's like a rocking motion so I use my right middle finger to go like up and down between the alternating M and M' moves...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok thanks. I will work on my M turning.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I use r' U' R U M' U' R' U R and R' U' R U M U' R' U r.



nice algorimths! thanks ville and congratz you about new 44 BLD WR


----------



## joelwong (Jul 29, 2010)

hey! I just found out those algs a few days ago and UF-UR-BU i will use r' U' R U M' U' R' U R. And the inverse for UF BU UR. I hope this helps


----------



## joey (Jul 29, 2010)

joelwong said:


> hey! I just found out those algs a few days ago and UF-UR-BU i will use r' U' R U M' U' R' U R. And the inverse for UF BU UR. I hope this helps



If you just look at the post above yours, you will see the same alg


----------



## blah (Jul 29, 2010)

tjtj_pr0 said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > I use r' U' R U M' U' R' U R and R' U' R U M U' R' U r.
> ...



lolwut


----------



## Brax13 (Jul 30, 2010)

Man, look at that bump XD


----------

